# Lenovo Student Laptop



## Zephier (Mar 8, 2008)

I am searching for a new laptop to replace my 4 year old Sony Vaio with an i3. I need it to be at least an i5 processor, with a screen size of 15.6 inches. I also need it to have good battery life, preferably with a playback time of at least 6 hours. Currently I'm looking at getting a Lenovo U530. A link for this laptop is provided below:

Lenovo U530 Touch 15.6" Ultrabook Refurbished - Silver 59RF0568 - Micro Center

Does anyone have any thoughts on Lenovo?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Playback when it comes to battery life is a misnomer it depends on what you are doing on the laptop for example streaming video via the internet, the wifi signal strength (a weak single can drain the battery), how many programs are running at one time etc.... also which power setting you have set. Battery life of 6 hours to me means if you are not doing anything on the laptop and it is setting idle. I tend to stay away from refurbished laptops, gadgets because they were fixed meaning they had either something wrong with it via hardware. 

The laptop I have (specs under my avatar) the battery only lasts up to maybe two hours or if I am watching Netflix using wired internet connection.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Zephier said:


> I am searching for a new laptop to replace my 4 year old Sony Vaio with an i3. I need it to be at least an i5 processor, with a screen size of 15.6 inches. I also need it to have good battery life, preferably with a playback time of at least 6 hours. Currently I'm looking at getting a Lenovo U530. A link for this laptop is provided below:
> 
> Lenovo U530 Touch 15.6" Ultrabook Refurbished - Silver 59RF0568 - Micro Center
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on Lenovo?


Have you read the reviews on that site?
I have owned and would recommend Lenovo laptops for business and student use. The battery life is very good in power saving mode, that is usually how it is measured.


----------

